# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  kur vijne provimet studentet shkunden mire

## zafiri

pershendetje te gjithe studenteve! he mo shoke dhe shoqe se dolet nga ky sezoni i fundit???? ju vrau shume ekonomikisht,se pak rendesi ka nese studioni apo jo ne fund te fundit pedagogu e do djersen e vet(pse me car lekesh po i ben shtepiat ai)

----------

